# Maximum Speed Limiter



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

In my former life as a coach driver some of our vehicles were fitted with a maximum speed limiter where you could reach the speed you wanted i.e. 40 mph in road works, flick a toggle switch and you had full control over the vehicle but could not go above the set speed until you cancelled it.
Please, has anyone any knowledge of such a device and if it could be fitted to a motorhome.
This was not a cruise control only max speed limiter.
Hope someone out there may know. Bill.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think it is standard on Mercedes automatic cars. Certainly was on mine.

Dave


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

have a look here


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I had it on my Sprinter van it came with the cruise control which was a £80 extra,it came into its own in London and Specs speed camera traps. It was brilliant,try contacting cruise control specialist and you probally can have it with Mercedes based motorhomes it was called SPEED LIMITER.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It was fitted to my Merc ML - brilliant device. I do a lot of miles, especially motorway and could set it at the max speed I wanted and never needed to look at the speedometer again. Much better than cruise control where you are forever having to reactivate after braking etc. I would love to have one on my current car but have not heard of a retro-fit.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I think it is standard on Mercedes automatic cars. Certainly was on mine.
> 
> Dave


I have one on my merc, excellent device providing you see the bloody signs!

Got caught the other week 63mph by Northolt Airport where the M40 drops from 70 to 50. for some totally unknown reason.
Peter


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I'm sure I drove a coach for Midland Travel in Shirebrook way back when that had an Econocruise device that could be set by the driver - up to a max of 60 mph
Tried to Google Econocruise but didn't find a lot of info

I suspect it would be as costly as a retro-fitted cruise control in any case

In our van I use the rev counter and my sense of pitch (former piano tuner) to gauge speed

Otto


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

io am sure you did.
econocruise were fitted to thousands of coaches .
set the spead you wanted and you only exeeded it if going down a hill where your speed limmiter could be over ridden by your weight. 
ex coach driver from matlock area.
roy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Overspeed limiting is part of the Cruise control standard features on the Sprinter full auto system. Go down hill and it drops a gear to try and slow you down a bit. But on Merc cars its a selectable mode and not necessarilly associated with cruise control. Just set the max speed then drive with the accelerator as usual. Its fine until you forget and go to overtake. Then its *%$£++=&% etc.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> I think it is standard on Mercedes automatic cars. Certainly was on mine.
> Dave


I have been told it's standard on the new MB Sprinter vans, (Was an option on the olderones) sadly the OP was looking for a retro fit device which might be more difficult 'tho I did understand that some cruise control devices also have it as a feature


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Otto-de-froste said:


> In our van I use the rev counter and my sense of pitch (former piano tuner) to gauge speed
> 
> Otto


Puts a new meaning on having your engine tuned 

Is it concert pitch Otto?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Limiter*

I have got it on our Motorhome.

I had it retrofitted by Mercedes (it is part of the cruise control).

But I don't like it and don't use it.

Why?

Because if you have say 40mph in as a max and need in an emergency need to accelerate to make a manouver, it won't.

If I am in Roadworks or variable limits, I am careful or set the cruise.

TM


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

My Sprinter was 58 plate newest model,limiter is standard only WITH cruise control.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O On the X2/50 SEVEL Ducato/Boxer 3/Relay there is a feature that you can set a speed at which a buzzer sounds. Better in my opinion than a not exceeding button as you could become lulled into a not attentive state :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

My Mercedes car has a combined cruise control/speed limiter which is excellent - it even brakes for you. However I had a Renault Laguna which had similar and also great feature that if you planted it when the limiter was on it would override it. Don't know if the Merc will do this - I'll check the handbook.

Back to the OP - if a cruise control can be retrofitted, then so can a speed limiter. However, I would question if it is worth the considerable expense involved


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Don't know if the Merc will do this - I'll check the handbook. "

It will; mine did. Safety feature 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Retro*



duxdeluxe said:


> My Mercedes car has a combined cruise control/speed limiter which is excellent - it even brakes for you. However I had a Renault Laguna which had similar and also great feature that if you planted it when the limiter was on it would override it. Don't know if the Merc will do this - I'll check the handbook.
> 
> Back to the OP - if a cruise control can be retrofitted, then so can a speed limiter. However, I would question if it is worth the considerable expense involved


Mercedes Charge £295 for the retrofit of Cruise (inc speed limiter) to the Sprinter and Vito.

You can buy the parts £117 and fit it yourself, but have to get MB dealer to Activate it with STAR. This is around £40-£75+VAT

TM


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

our merc e 300 has cruise and speed limiter but the limiter is set to 130 so we don't use it but use the cruise when on the motorway


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your help and comments. The problem appears to be getting a variable setting limiter. Where did all the old ones go !!!

Bill


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> "Don't know if the Merc will do this - I'll check the handbook. "
> 
> It will; mine did. Safety feature
> 
> Dave


Thanks - thought as much. I always have trouble with handbooks and all their long words, plus not enough pictures - difficult to read when you're a duck......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*130*



badger750 said:


> our merc e 300 has cruise and speed limiter but the limiter is set to 130 so we don't use it but use the cruise when on the motorway


You should be able to change this!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

passionwagon said:


> 8O On the X2/50 SEVEL Ducato/Boxer 3/Relay there is a feature that you can set a speed at which a buzzer sounds. Better in my opinion than a not exceeding button as you could become lulled into a not attentive state :wink:


I have mine set to 65mph, or 60mph according to the garmin, as a fuel economy aid.

I would not want to be setting it whilst driving though!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Limiter*



teemyob said:


> I have got it on our Motorhome.
> 
> I had it retrofitted by Mercedes (it is part of the cruise control).
> 
> ...


I have this feature fitted to my Renault Scenic and a godsend it is. Certainly much more useful than cruise control in this country, the roads are too crowded to make much use of cruise control and in roadworks there is always some slowcoach who thinks that 45mph is the best speed when the limit is 50, so you have to switch cruise control on and off all the time. It (speed limiter) can be switched off with a flick of the switch which is conveniently located by my right thumb, the same off switch as used by the cruise control.

When we replace the Renault this autumn, an adjustable speed limited will be on the must have list.

Sandy


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: 130*



teemyob said:


> badger750 said:
> 
> 
> > our merc e 300 has cruise and speed limiter but the limiter is set to 130 so we don't use it but use the cruise when on the motorway
> ...


we can but can't be bothered its on the same switch as the cruise and just press it 1 more time to select it


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

thanks Sandy you hit the proverbial nail on the head. I would much prefer to be watching the road instead of the speedo. But where oh where can I get one ?? Are there any inventors out there ? It seems such a desirable gadget in this speed limited Country of ours.
Bill


----------

